# Today is the Day!!!



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

After over two years of having dp/dr today I actually snapped. After all the pain I been and am going through someone had nerve to tell me you are not a good mother and a good wife no wonder look at yourself you are useless. I actually felt a rage go through me as if I was a person with another person inside of me knocking and saying get me out of here. I realized that person is ME! I wish I could save this person inside me for the sake of showing people that the real me is trapped inside for over 2 years. I wish I had the key to release this person from this dark jail they have been in or a bird trapped in a cage. I know alot of you here do not have kids but as a parent to be told you are a rotten parent really rings a bell and being told my husband who was once the jerk that everyone knew would now be the king and no wonder...I proceeded to say this illness can affect anyone so dont be so sure of yourself and they said no but I am STRONG! Why is it that we are all the weaklings here and "normal" ppl believe they can step all over us. I believe what goes around comes around but seriously I dont wish this on no one. So after this experience should I go and lock myself in my room and cry like always. NO! Infact today experience only made me stronger and I dont need pitty from no one. So next time you are having a bad day ask yourself one question. Does this person even care what you are going through probably not. The only person who has the key to save yourself is you and if we made it this far we can make it to the end and we are no weak LETS BEAT THIS! Remember this quote next time you feel down
"Nobody really cares if you're miserable, so you might as well be happy."


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

No one cares! Poor you. I understand where youre coming from.

My mother bought some sherry today and said, 'that bottle has to last US till christmas'
I said, 'last YOU til christmas'
She replied, 'alright miserable'
I reminded her, 'Everyone else may have forgotton by now but Im still ill remember'

I do feel like an inferiour citizen but no one will know unless I show it (which i admit is pretty easy to do as i turn down so much due to 'illness'

But remember: What dosnt kill us only makes us stronger


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been amazed at how many mean things some of the people close to me have said after I got DP, when all I've ever done to them before is listening to their problems and helping them and being there always. When I need them, not only are they not there, they are really really mean and thoughtless.
And the moment I started showing some improvement they were all over me wanting everything from me again, like I'm not ill if I manage to stand upright and not puke with fear.

If it's one thing I'm taking away from all this, it's that I will never allow the emotional vampires that's been around me all my life to be there anymore. I grew up with an alcoholic mom, I always just assumed I was born to be a helper, but now I know I'm worth more than that.

Getting angry is good, I'm happy for you. I hope you are able to connect to more of those emotions, and release them. Maybe it's the key to recovery.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

YAY ANGEL!!! you're breaking through. i knew you could do it. isn't it amazing after so long to remember that you are still in there. this is a giant step in the direction towards recovery. good for you.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> YAY ANGEL!!! you're breaking through. i knew you could do it. isn't it amazing after so long to remember that you are still in there. this is a giant step in the direction towards recovery. good for you.


I really hope so Tommy. Its a really bad feeling to have but if its a break through then I hope its a good sign.


----------

